# Vulcan.pdf



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

*File Name*: Vulcan.pdf
*File Submitter*: Bill Hays
*File Submitted*: 20 Apr 2012
*File Updated*: _15 May 2012_
*File Category*: Slingshots

Hammer grip vertical shooter.

Click here to download this file


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Your Generosity and Contributions to this community are well recognised and i would like to thank you for this fantastic share.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sir. I could really use some numbers here.


----------



## Griffon (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Mr. Hays,

I'm planning to build a Vulcan when spring gets here, but I have a couple newbie questions. 1. How thick was the multiplex you used, 3/4"? 2. How tall were the risers on the end of the forks, 1/4"?

Griffon a.k.a. Howard


----------

